

19-year old charged with Heartbleed hack at CRA - Siecje
http://www.cambridgetimes.ca/news-story/4468544-london-man-charged-with-heartbleed-hack-at-cra/

======
barsonme
Generally I support giving kids who do stupid stuff with technology (like
fiddling with their school's network) chances to use their talents or
interests for something good -- internships, for example.

But it sort of makes me uneasy when someone's first choice is the CRA. There
was (and probably still is) plenty of other servers that don't have sensitive
information like SINs. It makes me feel as if his motives weren't just to play
around with Heartbleed, but to actually do something malicious.

Let's hope this kid was just being a kid without this harming him in some form
or another for the rest of his life.

~~~
centizen
I feel for the guy. No idea what he thought was going to come of doing this,
but I bet it wasn't this. I have a hard time believing he meant to steal 900
identities without using at least a couple layers of protection.

But then again I have no idea what else he was expecting to get.

